# Dispersed Camping and Fires on Manistee/ North Country Trail



## profisher777 (Jun 2, 2017)

I am wanting to plan a trip to Manistee National Forest and hit North Country Trail, however, i want to be able to pitch a tent wherever I want to, catch my dinner and cook it on a fire...Anyone know specific rules on this area. Can I just walk a mile into the woods and pitch a tent wherever with a campfire? I dont want to see other people when I camp. Where are areas I can do this?


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

Google is your friend....

https://www.fs.usda.gov/activity/hmnf/recreation/camping-cabins/?recid=18536&actid=34


----------



## profisher777 (Jun 2, 2017)

Lund Explorer said:


> Google is your friend....
> 
> https://www.fs.usda.gov/activity/hmnf/recreation/camping-cabins/?recid=18536&actid=34


Done tons of research this last week and found a couple great places to camp away from everybody. Just gotta wait for summer now.


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

Here's a .pdf file on the North Country Trail.

https://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/stelprd3807297.pdf


----------

